# Women and novices are excluded from preaching (Thomas E. Peck)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 13, 2019)

It is agreed on the part of nearly all Christians that all believers are not called to be preachers. Women are forbidden to exercise the office (1 Tim. ii. 11, 12 ; 1 Cor. xi. 3-15; compared with xiv. 34, 35); novices are excluded (1 Tim. iii. 6), while they are novices.

Thomas E. Peck, ‘The Call to the Ministry of the Word’ in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1896), 2: 98.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 13, 2019)

Those who lack evangelistic zeal and/or gifts are also excluded:

A want of will and of effort to bring souls to Christ is a sign that a man has not been called to preach the gospel.

Thomas E. Peck, ‘The Call to the Ministry of the Word’ in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1896), 2: 100.


----------

